# Welcher Treiber ist der beste?



## nahum77 (14. Aug 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich kämpfe schon einige Zeit mit einer Verbindung auf eine MS Access (2003) DB. Die Verbindung läuft über JDBC:ODBC. Ich bin damit nicht so ganz glücklich geworden bis jetzt. Zum einen sind die Fehlermeldungen des Treibers sehr irreführend und zum anderen ist die Verbindung nicht sehr stabil. Krieg immer mal wieder einen Fatal Error von der VM der mir das ganze Programm killt und das dann aber ohne Fehlermeldung.

Gibt es (bessere) Alternativen? Ich habe von OLE DB und ADO gehört und gelesen. Doch OLE DB soll von Microsoft bald nicht mehr unterstützt werden und ADO verwendet diesen.
OLE DB ? Wikipedia

Hab ihr sonst noch Ideen oder Erfahrungen was für schlaue Treibe es gibt? Oder ist wirklich nur der Wechsel auf MS SQL-Server eine Option?

Herzlichen Dank und Grüsse
Nahum77


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (14. Aug 2012)

> Die Verbindung läuft über JDBC:ODBC. Ich bin damit nicht so ganz glücklich geworden bis jetzt. Zum einen sind die Fehlermeldungen des Treibers sehr irreführend und zum anderen ist die Verbindung nicht sehr stabil. Krieg immer mal wieder einen Fatal Error von der VM der mir das ganze Programm killt und das dann aber ohne Fehlermeldung.



Könnte aber auch an der falschen Verwendung liegen? 
Eine beipielhafte Fehlermeldung wäre doch nett, dann könnte man tatsächlich sagen ob die Fehlermeldung irreführend ist.



> Oder ist wirklich nur der Wechsel auf MS SQL-Server eine Option?



Was soll ein Wechsel auf MS SQL-Server bringen? 
Es gibt auch ausserhalb des MS-Universums vernünftige Persistenzlösungen, wenn man schon zwischen Access und SQL-Server switchen kann.


----------



## tfa (14. Aug 2012)

JohannisderKaeufer hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt auch ausserhalb des MS-Universums vernünftige Persistenzlösungen, wenn man schon zwischen Access und SQL-Server switchen kann.


Auf jeden Fall weg von Access. Das ist keine Datenbank, sondern eine Krankheit. Alles andere wäre besser - wahrscheinlich auch SQL-Server.


----------

